# How much is your board



## equinelover101 (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been thinking about getting my own horse and the barn where I ride now is $400 a month. I found another barn where is its $250 a month. How much do you pay monthly for everything board, shots, trimming, grain, hay ect…
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a tough question because it really depends on where you live & what services you want or need.
My boarders pay $350/month, $45 every 6 weeks for hoof trimming & any supplements they may need. Deworming is only done twice a year but we do fecals which I pay for (to be sure it's done).
I don't charge for holding horses for vet/farrier, blanketing, turnout/in, feeding the supplements, extra feed or hay if the individual horse needs it or grooming if a dirty horse needs a blanket on, fans or heated water buckets or trailer parking. Some boarding places charge for all those things & more so it can really add up quick.

I do require the owner to be here if they use a farrier not on the same schedule as mine but none do currently.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

at one place we boarded it was 250, then another place it was 300, and the current place we are at is about the same.
This is pasture board too, and all they do is feed the horses, nothing else.
But around here it would be the usual price, small town.


----------



## equinelover101 (Dec 2, 2014)

natisha said:


> That's a tough question because it really depends on where you live & what services you want or need.
> My boarders pay $350/month, $45 every 6 weeks for hoof trimming & any supplements they may need. Deworming is only done twice a year but we do fecals which I pay for (to be sure it's done).
> I don't charge for holding horses for vet/farrier, blanketing, turnout/in, feeding the supplements, extra feed or hay if the individual horse needs it or grooming if a dirty horse needs a blanket on, fans or heated water buckets or trailer parking. Some boarding places charge for all those things & more so it can really add up quick.
> 
> I do require the owner to be here if they use a farrier not on the same schedule as mine but none do currently.


where are you currently if I may ask?


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Sonny is boarded in Murfreesboro, Tn. The boarding fees vary greatly depending on location and pasture board Vs full board , Vs services offered.

Sonny is pasture boarded-$175 per month. No stall, no feed. Pasture and hay when there is no grass. A bag of Senior feed is $20,but he doesnt get it every day, so the bag lasts 3-4 weeks.

My trimmer is $45 every 5 weeks, and she gets Sonny out of the pasture if I can't be there, no additional charge. she is awesome. The only other regular expenses are annual coggins and vaccinations.

All the boarders are glad to help each other. One called a vet for Sonny for me when he was injured. The vets will come and see/treat , then bill for it. 
I've recently pulled a horse out of a pasture and called the owner, and applied ointment to multiple kick/bites on the poor thing. Not too bad,really, but the alpha mare had really gotten her. They've since settled out. 

I think full board (stall with turn out is usual, runs $250 and UP) 
Once place I called before I found my current barn, wanted $25 per month for me to be able to park my trailer there. Sheesh! I've never heard of a charge for that. 

Most places don't include feeding, or the feed itself for pasture board. Another boarder feeds Sonny for me several days a week,and I feed him when I can get there-2 or 3 days a week. I see the feed as a *bonus*, he does fine on just grass or hay.

Fay


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I moved my horse to PA for the winter. I pay $330 for full board: turn out/in, feed, supps given and blankets on/off. Nothing special.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I charge $225 a month. 24/7 turn out on 2 acre grass pasture with round bales and shelter. Horses come in twice a day for feed and brushing/check over and blanket changes/adjustments if required(no extra charge). We have 10x12 box stalls for nasty weather. I also include crushed oats and alfalfa pellets in board and will feed supplements if needed at no extra fee. I hold for vet and farrier and I schedule both and let people know when the appointments are. I don't include wormers but I keep everyone on a schedule and let them know when im about to buy the wormer and put it on next months board bill. I will do bandaging etc if a horse is injured and needs care. I live on site and check on the horses a minimum of 4 times daily with a good check over.

Located in New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

I pay $500 for my three horses. My boarding stable charge $200 per horse, but I get multiple horses discount. My stable includes grain 2x day, round bales available all time, worming... While trimming My farrier does $30 per trim. My two horses get their feet done every 8 weeks while my senior get her feet done every 6 months (vet's order). As for vaccinates, my horses receive them once a year i don't exactly remember the price, but it is approximately $150 per horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

equinelover101 said:


> where are you currently if I may ask?


Hi, I'm in SE Wisconsin.


----------



## EquineJessie (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh wow, you guys are lucky. My guy's board is $1,400 for one month... Now I kinda wish I lived somewhere else.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

There's a pretty wide range of prices in my area, but the places that have the level of amenities I want tend to be in the $400-450 range (or more!). Those all tend to include hay, but not all include grain (though they will feed yours if you provide it). 

I know of self-care facilities as low as $150 (but then you have to buy your own hay and sometimes bedding) and full care with fewer amenities (and often not as good care) as low as $250.

None that I know of include vaccinations, deworming, dental floats, trimming, etc. The prices for those can vary pretty significantly based on what provider you choose, and more expensive doesn't always mean the service provided is better.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I pay $180 per month for a stall, shavings and auto-waterer included, with attached paddock, feeding my hay in the morning and noon, turnout on pasture as available in the morning. I provide all feed and hay, clean my stall and paddock and turn-in in the evening as necessary. I stuff my own small mesh hay net and hang it on the door to be tossed through the window in the morning so that my easy keeper can have hay all day. I have access to trails and two small outdoor arenas.

ETA: I pay $4/bale for first cut grass hay, she goes through max 12 50lb bales per month, and probably about $30 in vitamin supplement/treats etc. per month.

My mare needs trimming minimum every 6 weeks at $30 per. This past year I paid $600 in vets fees for ROUTINE items (vaccs, teeth, shared farm calls) but I will be getting that down this coming year, plus about $15 per worming every two months. The new vet package I'm going to go with includes worming and fecal exams though, so that will be gone next year.

I'm in South West British Columbia.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

$1400 a month is robbery. Here in Olivenhain, which has got to be one of the more posh horse areas in the country, full board runs $600-$800/month. I imagine it's a bit pricier in Del Mar but even there I doubt it gets up to $1400. Are there special services you are paying for?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Depends on location and amenities you want! 

My current barn is $450/mo for stall and private paddock turnout. The outdoor arena's footing isn't awesome and there are no trails, but I moved specifically for the covered arena so I could ride this winter. The barn has large safe stalls and an indoor wash rack, no upcharge for blanketing or supplement feeding. Family friendly and always clean and organized looking/feeling. Been there 3 months and I'm happy I moved, despite the 45 minute drive from my house. 

Previous place was $415/mo for stall and group turnout, plus additional fee for blanketing. No good riding arena, but access to great trails. Wash area outside. Very bare bones and often disorganized looking/feeling. Boarded there for 1.5 yrs, loved that it was only 25 minutes from my house. The atmosphere was not really what I wanted, but it was affordable and my horse looked great.

The big show barns easily exceed $1000/mo for all the bells & whistles.


----------



## chinoerika (Jun 10, 2013)

equinelover101 said:


> I've been thinking about getting my own horse and the barn where I ride now is $400 a month. I found another barn where is its $250 a month. How much do you pay monthly for everything board, shots, trimming, grain, hay ect…
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Our horses are at home but I know it's $100.00 a mouth plus you supply the food. They clean, feed and water. Forgot shavings .40 for 60 lb bag. I know that's not much help for you in the states. Equine Dental Service. Panama....


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

My mare is out 24/7 with a nice run-in. I pay $350 per month, which includes 2 feedings a day (supplements added if provided/instructed), monitoring of water, fly mask on at a.m. feeding, off at p.m. feeding, fly spraying when needed, blanketing when/if needed, hold for vet/farrier (I like to be there though), hay in winter (rationed, not free choice) & de-worming.

I think the stalls are $500 per month. They are turned out all day in winter & all night in summer. They get more hay, though, while inside (still rationed, though).


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Prices in my area very a LOT. Generally, it's between $500-$700 for full care, indoor arena, maybe turnout and grain. But if you want a higher end barn I've seen up to $1,000 which generally provides a higher level of care. 

I board a little farther out from my home to save money, plus I like small, private barns better anyway. The place I am moving to next week is a family barn with just a couple boarders, a small (not lighted) outdoor arena and access to trails. I pay $250 and provide hay/grain the BO's feed once a day, clean stalls, fill waters and will groom her if I want. She gats a stall with direct access to a grass pasture, so she can go in and out all day except while eating dinner.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

$100 per horse. Self care. 

$20 per bag of grain (We go through a bag every 5 days with the two boys on feed)
$7.50 square bales that last a day and a half. 

Lighted sand ring, round pen, stall and individual paddock's. Not a top of the line barn, but the BO is easy to deal with as are most of the boarders. Fortunately there are only three other boarders 

I'd love to have an indoor ring, but I'm not paying $450+ a month just for an indoor.


----------



## EquineJessie (Dec 8, 2014)

MarkInEncinitas said:


> $1400 a month is robbery. Here in Olivenhain, which has got to be one of the more posh horse areas in the country, full board runs $600-$800/month. I imagine it's a bit pricier in Del Mar but even there I doubt it gets up to $1400. Are there special services you are paying for?


Nope, just the full board. It is expensive, but nothing compared to what my friend/Pen pal pays in NY. Her board is around $2,500 and she has two horses.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I pay $250 a month for board. She is on pasture 24/7 with a shed. The main barn has a two tack rooms and a feed room. The BO feeds twice a day and supplies hay. Owners supply grain. 

we have trails, a ring and a large field to ride in. 
I pay $35 for a trim and $75 for a trim and 2 front shoes.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It varies in my area. There's the high-end dressage barn with huge covered arena, heated barn with runs, and pastures for $800/month. Then there's backyard people who charge $100/month for just the stall, you buy your own hay and feed it.

Where I board, I pay $185/month for turnout board. The horses are fed three times per day (alfalfa or grass, your choice). Any blanketing, fly masks, addition feed or supplements are done for free, you just have to provide them. She will hold for the farrier or vet at no extra charge. She lives on-site. There is a schooling show series and gymkhana in the summer (March through November) at the barn. There is also an on-site trainer and lessons offered (fairly unusual for this area, TBH). If you need to borrow a saddle or bridle or halter or reins, she's more than happy to let you borrow hers. She will also let you borrow one of her horses for lessons or if you want to go on a trail ride and take a horseless friend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabLuver (Aug 27, 2014)

Most of the boarding barns around me (Kansas City, MO, USA) are between $350-500 for full care board. Pasture is usually between $150-300. It all depends on the facilities, associated trainers, quality of care, etc etc.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I pay $950 once yearly which includes everything except for unforseen vet expenses and the farrier. I believe getting feet done is around $40 and my mare is usually done every 8 or so weeks. (I do a bit of my own rasping so I don't need to see the farrier as often, since we're a bit out of the way.)

Board includes unlimited hay, some kind of regular sweet feed (but I don't need feed at all so I'm not sure what kind is supplied), dewormers, turn out and a stall. The horses are usually on 24/7 turn out except when weather is bad. Sadly we only have straight stalls but the barn was just completely redone and it works very well considering that the horses are usually out enjoying themselves either on the 20 acre winter pasture or the 40 acre summer pasture. 

Unbelievable amount of trails (haven't even seen them all yet), small outdoor arena, round pen, and lovely people and community. The BO genuinely cares about the horses wellbeing and does all he can to help everyone out. I don't think he makes a cent off boarding horses and only does it because he loves it. Makes for a nice experience. He also let's boarders borrow his horses whenever they want, for example if you want to take a friend for a trail ride and need a second horse.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

630 full care, so jealous of these board prices !


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I charged $125 for pasture care. Owners provided and fed grain and had to attend farrier and vet. The barn is basically a run-in, the borders pitched in to clean it. We all did fence fixing, maybe a few hours a year. Many hands make light work.


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

I pay 450 for board, 30 dollars hay surcharge, $130 for ferrier every 6-9 weeks and vet fees when nessasary
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Where I'm at it's $300/mo full stall board. 

Includes:
Daily Turnout on 20 acres of grass pasture; typically from 7am/8am until 3:30ish. Summers they're out longer.
Grain fed 2x a day; mixed grains or senior, can provide your own if you wish
Hay fed at night; as much as needed, fed in the mornings now because of grass losing nutrition/snow etc
Stalls cleaned every morning w/fresh shavings
Buckets cleaned 2 - 3x a week
Supplements fed no extra charge
In summer fly masks put on/taken off no extra charge
Use of indoor & outdoor arena

BO just doesn't let you blanket in the winter as she doesn't want to deal with the hassle of horses ripping them off in the pasture & hunting them down. If they need it, like any hard winter keepers, they can be blanketed.

Cheapest I've found in my area. It's got it's downsides like smaller indoor & no on site trainer (can't bring one in either), but the care is phenomenal which is all I really care about! Lol. Typically full stall runs about $450 - $700 around me. Pasture is anywhere from $150 - $330. Self serve is hard to come by.


----------



## liv885 (Mar 16, 2012)

I pay $680 a month for almost full board, in Australia. With that in winter its 2 biscuits of hay and pay half for a hay roll in summer every 3 weeks. I buy my mare's pellets but the basics are provided. She is yarded at night as she's a bit of a fatty. As it's a private property the arena and round yard are always empty when I need them, also float parking is provided. It's $50 for farrier every 6 weeks. No vet bills yet as I vaccinate my own horse. Plus no picking up pooh from the paddocks only in the tack up area. I moved here as all the fencing was high quality and electric. However I'll probably move her to my coach's place as it will be a bit cheaper.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I dont own or board any horses, but I have been asking about the prices and here is what I know so far: 

(keep in mind the prices are in ARS)

4200 full board (includes feed, hay, stall, the grooms who get your horse tacked and ready, 24 hour supervision and 2 lessons a week)
around 500 a month for farrier. 
between 250-500 a month for shots and regular vet visits. 

In USD that would be around 600 a month. Excluding entry fees, hauling to shows and anything you might spend on tack, and of course and feet/health emergencies. 

I have also been told its customary to leave a tip for the grooms at the end of the month, i guess around 2-300 ARS more (30 USD)

p.s. This is a Jumper showbarn, pretty fancy.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I pay $225 for pasture board, which includes free choice hay. We have an indoor. If we want grain we provide it. ( I know some people have their horses brought in for grain, but mine are both easy keepers and only get grain as a treat when I bring them in on days I ride) They will hold for the vet ( but I like to be there) I also like to hold my own for the farrier. 
THe BO will take blankets off and on if the weather changes drastically ( and last year she even cleaned and sewed up the rips in my boys... but that is well above and beyond expectations! ) The BO is fixing up a storage area in the barn that can be heated, and we are getting a lounge! Just have an outhouse for 'facilities' tho.
Trailer storage is free. We have huge tack lockers!

My daughter also pays $225. They are on full pasture all summer, but the manager will grain them if you provide the grain. She has a small indoor, pasture boarded ( although stalls are available for a fee) they hold for vet and farrier, and will blanket etc ( no charge ) if you ask. She does not have a tack locker, just a rack and a place for a large tub for halters etc.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm an hour east of St. Paul, MN, in western Wisconsin. Board varies here from $180 to $300 for full care, includes hay 2 times a day, and an indoor arena. Some are a bit more for box stall (about $200 or $300), includes daily turnout. Most of these are barns that have trainers/lessons and people who show often.


----------

